# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Moeite met ademhaling

## Jefferson

Ik ben een jonge van 18 en heb sinds kort moeite met mijn ademhaling. ik heb het gevoel dat mijn borstkas tegen mijn longen duwt. ik heb geen pijn maar heb steeds het gevoel dat ik zeer diep moet inademen en dit lukt niet. ook voel ik een lichte druk/spanning in de bovenrug alsof ik me steeds moet uitrekken.
verder heb ik geen last van stress ofzo

----------


## xylina

hoi hoi, 
het klinkt een beetje als astma of bronchitus aanval..
heb je het ook benauwd als je een klein stukje moet lopen??
misschien toch maar naar de huisarts gaan als het niet over gaat!

suc6 ermee en hopelijk is het snel over..

----------

